# The Waterside - Cornwall - June 2017



## freeclimb (Jun 12, 2017)

So this was an underwhelming doorstep explore. This place is gutted and trashed, the highlight of the visit was getting caught by the police! After the visit I asked someone what it used to be like - "empty and boring", looks like nothing has changed. As for history, it was a pub closed mid 2000's. Now it's this.

Lack of externals due to the police (who were super nice!).













This bodes well for the upstairs....










Nothing to see here


----------



## ROCKYDOG (Jun 13, 2017)

Great Pictures where is this one town ? I see a family picture in one picture strange how this was left behind !! GREAT WORK MATE


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice pictures, what you managed to get. A pity this place is going downhill, looks quaint.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice one! Ace shots and the Dudley castle logo?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

That cracked me up... the highlight is gettin chucked out


----------

